# PRP Test Poll with Photos



## MRDucks2 (Jan 12, 2019)

Tried a poll with images in the Test Arena.

Give it a shot to make sure you can see the photos, vote in the poll between 2:30 Eastern on 1/12/19 and 2:30 Eastern on 1/15/19 and and not see the results until after 1/15/19.

Link below.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f12/pretty-resin-pen-contest-image-test-1-a-158087/


----------



## gimpy (Jan 13, 2019)

Looks good Mike,  I submitted my rules as a “final”.     I like your size of 800 x 600.

I put for the picture size be sent as a [.IMG] file not to be larger than 256KB
hoping that will be ok......I will probably need to resize them when they come through


----------



## TonyL (Jan 13, 2019)

It works.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jan 13, 2019)

gimpy said:


> Looks good Mike,  I submitted my rules as a “final”.     I like your size of 800 x 600.
> 
> I put for the picture size be sent as a [.IMG] file not to be larger than 256KB
> hoping that will be ok......I will probably need to resize them when they come through





I originally accepted anything then changed to JPEG. It really doesn’t matter to me and I can handle any conversion or resizing with the software I use. Just realized that the fewer I have mess with, the better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

